# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Norton Antivirus falas për të gjithë anëtarët

## DiGiT@LiFE

[QUOTE]*shkarko:*


*celësat jan për PC dhe të vlefshëm mbi 3 muaj
mbas 3 muajve mund të bëni kërkesë për 1 celës te ri*


*Mund të bëni kërkes duke postuar emrin e programit që përdorni*

*psh* Norton AntiVirus ose Norton Internet Security

----------


## Atlantisi

*A bën çelësin për:**Norton Internet Security*

----------


## galaktika2007

a kane celes kto mo shoku?

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> *A bën çelësin për:**Norton Internet Security*


*Atlantisi ka zgjedhur të mos pranoje mesazhe private ose mund ti jetë hequr e drejta e mesazheve private nga administratorët e forumit. Prandaj, nuk mund ti dërgoni dot mesazhe private anëtarit në fjalë.*  ??





> a kane celes kto mo shoku?


antivirus apo internet security ?

----------


## Atlantisi

*Tash mund të marr mesazhe private sepse e kisha pasur të bllokuar.A mund të ma dërgosh çelësin e Norton Internet Security tani?*

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> *Tash mund të marr mesazhe private sepse e kisha pasur të bllokuar.A mund të ma dërgosh çelësin e Norton Internet Security tani?*


ok ta dergova

----------


## Atlantisi

*Falemnderit DiGiT@LiFE,e mora!*

----------


## Bamba

Thashe se do na bleshe nga nje license Norton per seicilin!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kanina

buy now! thote ky ore. cfare ti bej une tani cfare kodi kerkon ky?!! se smare vesh shume une mi sqaro cik?

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Thashe se do na bleshe nga nje license Norton per seicilin!





> buy now! thote ky ore. cfare ti bej une tani cfare kodi kerkon ky?!! se smare vesh shume une mi sqaro cik?





lol

ore une shqip po flas ;p
pasi te instaloni programin norton (Antivirus /Internet Security)
do beni ketu kerkese per key

*psh* 
dua 1 key Norton Antivirus
dua 1 key Norton Internet Security

Bamba & Kanina cfare keni installuar?

----------


## Kanina

> lol
> 
> ore une shqip po flas ;p
> pasi te instaloni programin norton (Antivirus /Internet Security)
> do beni ketu kerkese per key
> 
> *psh* 
> dua 1 key Norton Antivirus
> dua 1 key Norton Internet Security
> ...


une kam instaluar norton internet security  dhe dua nje key pelase. flm.

----------


## Bamba

Une kam nje qe quhet Vipre, ben ky?

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@Kanina  e ke gati 

@Bamba  key jane vetem per norton

----------


## Kanina

> @Kanina  e ke gati 
> 
> @Bamba  key jane vetem per norton


flm DiGiT@LiFE e mora.

----------


## Bamba

E kisha llafin ben si antivirus? Se nuk kam nevoje per key jo!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## levrek

Dua  1 key Norton Antivirus version 18.7.1.3 se origjinali dhe 20 dite dhe me mbaron

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Dua  1 key Norton Antivirus version 18.7.1.3 se origjinali dhe 20 dite dhe me mbaron


e ke gati ne PM

----------


## prenceedi

Nje key per NIS 2013 ne se eshte e mundur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Nje key per NIS 2013 ne se eshte e mundur


provo nje nga keto lart

----------


## Snake Eyes

Shume flm Digital life  :ngerdheshje:

----------

